# Collected at Sowood 14th May 2011 - Thanks SarahC



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Doe's

































Buck

























Thanks Again SarahC for the mice and SarahY for bringing them to Sowood =D


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

Lovely mice


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Love the oddly marked ones. You're going for uneven marked, I take it?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm glad you like them.I won best opposite age marked with the agouti does sister.No one breeds specifically for evens over here moustress although the occasional winning even pops out.They are just healthy breeding mice,it's up to Mark to put the work in to producing mice with markings in all the right places.They have the heritage just need to be in capable hands and I'm sure they are.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

really lovely mice! look at the tail sets on them!

Really pleased that you have taken some of these on Mark, Hope to see some at a show soon!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Such pretty mice-Congrats !


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

the sister to your agouti.I retained her for showing and 2 for breeding,one of which is now yours.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

look at that. nice mouse !


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Madhouse Stud said:


> look at that. nice mouse !


top trumped by Sarahs dutch yesterday :twisted:


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

SarahC said:


> Madhouse Stud said:
> 
> 
> > look at that. nice mouse !
> ...


Those dutch are nice though =D

big as well


----------



## GypsyTails (Jul 14, 2010)

Very nice bunch!


----------

